# MA defense against Zombies



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 24, 2010)

Just got a chuckle out of this comic this morning:

http://comics.com/f_minus/2010-06-24/


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just got a chuckle out of this comic this morning:
> 
> http://comics.com/f_minus/2010-06-24/


Hope it's all head shots because that (traditionally) is the only way to take out a Zombie.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 24, 2010)

I was actually thinking about this the other day.

I was considering putting together a bug out bag for the coming zombie apocalypse, and I was trying to consider what kind of body armor might come in handy.

It has to be able to resist stabbing and biting, which is actually a little trickier than resisting bullets, and it has to be light enough that you'll wear it, all the time, because you never know when the zombies might strike.

So I'm thinking about some light chain mail. At least a vest, with sleeves and a hood. It's going to weigh around fifteen pounds, but I think it's the best bet.


-Rob


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 26, 2010)

Thesemindz said:


> So I'm thinking about some light chain mail. At least a vest, with sleeves and a hood. It's going to weigh around fifteen pounds, but I think it's the best bet.



15 Lbs?  Seriously?  What are you going to make it out of, Aluminum?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 26, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> 15 Lbs?  Seriously?  What are you going to make it out of, Aluminum?



Would titanium work?  Light, very strong.  Hard to work, though, and expensive.


----------

